# Bumper boy



## Labman500 (Feb 25, 2005)

I purchased 3 bumper boys about 10 years ago, absolutely love them. I have not used them much in about 5 years. Getting back into the retriever game with a new pup. Called bumper boy and found out they are no longer in business. Does anybody have replacement parts or work on them or are they just a dinosaur? What other dummy lauchers similiar to bumper boy are available? thanks


----------



## retrieverfever (Feb 5, 2006)

Thunderequipment.com much more modern


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

Labman500 said:


> I purchased 3 bumper boys about 10 years ago, absolutely love them. I have not used them much in about 5 years. Getting back into the retriever game with a new pup. Called bumper boy and found out they are no longer in business. Does anybody have replacement parts or work on them or are they just a dinosaur? What other dummy lauchers similiar to bumper boy are available? thanks


You can still get batteries, servos, and o-rings through other sources, and you can use alternative bumpers. There's plenty of threads on those parts if you use the search function.


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

Best and most versatile out there right now!!


----------



## Richard Reese (Apr 26, 2006)

Labman500 said:


> I purchased 3 bumper boys about 10 years ago, absolutely love them. I have not used them much in about 5 years. Getting back into the retriever game with a new pup. Called bumper boy and found out they are no longer in business. Does anybody have replacement parts or work on them or are they just a dinosaur? What other dummy lauchers similiar to bumper boy are available? thanks


What is wrong with the ones you have. E-mail me. I will give you the information you need to get them back up and running. They are easy to work on. [email protected]


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

Down East Labs 217 said:


> What is wrong with the ones you have. E-mail me. I will give you the information you need to get them back up and running. They are easy to work on. [email protected]


Excellent, lots of us out here still using them, someone will be able to help you. I just replaced the batteries in my receivers and they work great. Even use them to fire my wingers.


----------



## jconnakapewe (Jul 21, 2015)

still looking for bumper boy parts/ if so call 731-431-3250


----------



## Jason Kraus (Sep 7, 2015)

They pretty much use off the shelf electronics


----------



## MissSkeeter (May 17, 2013)

Labman500 said:


> I purchased 3 bumper boys about 10 years ago, absolutely love them. I have not used them much in about 5 years. Getting back into the retriever game with a new pup. Called bumper boy and found out they are no longer in business. Does anybody have replacement parts or work on them or are they just a dinosaur? What other dummy lauchers similiar to bumper boy are available? thanks


My impression is that you cannot do wide-open multiples with a bumper boy such as:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPLjBJVJ8X0

If my assumption is correct, I'd rather go with wingers or small remote bumper launchers.

Another potential disadvantage is portability? I often train a mile from the truck on public land that is gated with and four-wheelers are illegal.
So I pack in my training gear with a backpack and the gear must by portable from that perspective.

Bumper boys are the highest quality, no doubt about that, but not for everyone if wide-spread marks and portability are important?


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Why can't you do wide open multiple marks with a BB? With PVC spacers on the barrels they're infinitely predictable.

I think they're as portable as anything else.


----------



## MissSkeeter (May 17, 2013)

John Lash said:


> Why can't you do wide open multiple marks with a BB? With PVC spacers on the barrels they're infinitely predictable.
> 
> I think they're as portable as anything else.


You would need three bumper boys for a wide-open indented triple.

How much does a bumper boy weigh? 

Could you fit three of them in a backpack and easily pack in for a mile?


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

MissSkeeter said:


> You would need three bumper boys for a wide-open indented triple.
> 
> How much does a bumper boy weigh?
> 
> Could you fit three of them in a backpack and easily pack in for a mile?


.
If you're stuck hiking a good solution is to get a folding pull behind golf bag cart and set it up to haul your gear into the field.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

MissSkeeter said:


> You would need three bumper boys for a wide-open indented triple.
> 
> How much does a bumper boy weigh?
> 
> Could you fit three of them in a backpack and easily pack in for a mile?


I think a BB weighs 6 pounds? What else can you carry three of for a mile?

I use a deer cart from Cabela's to easily carry 4 BB's.


----------



## FGD Mike Smith (Jan 5, 2012)

RRT Versa Launchers work great. They use modern electronics so you can use the same set up on other equipment if you need to. Put them on a cart and you could go 10 miles with them.


----------



## MissSkeeter (May 17, 2013)

John Lash said:


> I think a BB weighs 6 pounds? What else can you carry three of for a mile?
> 
> I use a deer cart from Cabela's to easily carry 4 BB's.


6 pounds is excellent...please forgive my ignorance...I was familiar only with those massive bumper boy units that shoot 8-12 bumpers from one station and with 2 dogs, I'm not interested in flower pot marks from a single station.

I see the 6 pound unit costs about$525...that seems more expensive that most wingers...
so why purchase three bumper boys when one could purchase 3 wingers that throw birds and bumpers?

Thanks.

Skeeter


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

That's with electronics for $525...They're not available anymore so it's a moot point unless you get them used.

You can still buy wingers, add electronics. With electronics they're that much money or close. Wingers are only single shots and I don't think you'd want to carry 3 wingers a mile. 

I have 4 BB 2 shooters, I don't use them often but I'm glad I have them. It was a great idea for awhile.

The RRT Versalauncher mentioned above looks about the same as a BB. I've never seen one in person or used one. The electronics is listed as "good for 500 feet" though and I couldn't find a weight listed. It looks like it comes with a large square platform and you can mount 1 or several launchers on it so you may be able to modify it to make it smaller to be easier to carry.

With the Garmin remote it's good for 700 yards.


----------

